# Let's Meet... Jinx!



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Everything was so bad with Mozart's distress in the cage that I decided I couldn't wait until April and I bought her a friend. Her name is Jinx (following the comic book naming theme), and she's a platinum whiteface. I'm still getting Ivy, so I'll have even more tiel love soon.


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW, you have lovely tiels.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

EDIT: I'll resize everything when I get home, which should be tomorrow or Sunday depending on when I can get the birds on a flight. I'm using wireless at a motel right now, so it's taking too long to go back and edit the photo sizes.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

AWUH! I love them, they're stunning, and their mutations are so perfect!​


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They're very pretty!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

So adorable, I hope I end up with some pretty colors like that too.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very pretty but not what I thought of when i hear White Face Platinum  

This is what i was picturing before I opened this topic Only with out the pearls of course


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

That's what Harley looks like. She has a slightly brownish wash which makes me wonder if she's the product of a platinum-cinnamon mix. She looks much more like Harley in person.

Are those pearls? I thought they may have been when I first saw them, but the other pearls in the cage looked so much more like the photos of pearls I've seen that I assumed it was my immagination.

Harley came from one of the more well-known breeders in Australia (who got his parents from Jo, who has done a lot of work on cockatiel genetics), so I believe her and Jo when they say he's a pure platinum.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Gorgeous pair!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Rouille said:


> That's what Harley looks like. She has a slightly brownish wash which makes me wonder if she's the product of a platinum-cinnamon mix. She looks much more like Harley in person.
> 
> Are those pearls? I thought they may have been when I first saw them, but the other pearls in the cage looked so much more like the photos of pearls I've seen that I assumed it was my immagination.
> 
> Harley came from one of the more well-known breeders in Australia (who got his parents from Jo, who has done a lot of work on cockatiel genetics), so I believe her and Jo when they say he's a pure platinum.


according to the pic that bird is a pearl - but is a juvenile male too 

and oh i wasn't sayings he's not platinum, just when i hear the word i think of "silver" like when a older person goes completely Grey they call their hair "platinum silver" lol


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Are you sure? The shop, who only have the one breeder supplying them with tiels, said she was over a year old. The woman used to breed cockatiels herself so I assumed she knew what she was talking about. She's also very quiet and when she does call she sounds exactly like Mozart, rather than Harley. Harley also had basically a full mask at 8 weeks, whereas Jinx's face is almost entirely a soft grey.

I really have no idea, I guess I'll have to wait and see! I really didn't realise she was a pearl, I thought maybe she could be split to pied like Mozart. I'm not great with identifying markings!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

Jinx is beautiful! i think atv was actually talking bout the pic she put up....sounds like ur Jinx is a girlie...and from the pics i would say very lightly pied or split to pied however u want to put it....she definately is very cinnamonny...i know nothing of the platinum mutation so i will plead ignorance.....all i can say is WOW what a gorgeous flock u have!!! and WOW what gorgeous babies they will ahve


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

kimmikefids said:


> Jinx is beautiful! i think atv was actually talking bout the pic she put up....sounds like ur Jinx is a girlie...and from the pics i would say very lightly pied or split to pied however u want to put it....she definately is very cinnamonny...i know nothing of the platinum mutation so i will plead ignorance.....all i can say is WOW what a gorgeous flock u have!!! and WOW what gorgeous babies they will ahve



yep i was referring to the pic i put up of a WF Platinum i couldn't find one who wasn't a pearl


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh, right! Lmao, sorry about that.

She's a funny mix of colours, she has very grey wings, but a very cinnamon-y chest. I won't be breeding with her, but I'm seriously considering breeding Mozart with Harley. Harley's mother was a Platinum Pearl, so according to the virtual breeder there will be some splits and visual pearls, I think... then again, I'm never sure what platinum is (recessive silver, dominant silver) when I use that program.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Rouille said:


> Oh, right! Lmao, sorry about that.
> 
> She's a funny mix of colours, she has very grey wings, but a very cinnamon-y chest. I won't be breeding with her, but I'm seriously considering breeding Mozart with Harley. Harley's mother was a Platinum Pearl, so according to the virtual breeder there will be some splits and visual pearls, I think... then again, I'm never sure what platinum is (recessive silver, dominant silver) when I use that program.



it's okay.  the Virtual breeder confused me for a while on Emeralds, then I found out they were also known as Olive lol made it so much easier and less frustrating


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes, I found that confusing too, olive is so much more apt as a description of the colour.


----------



## Mulga&Me (Mar 16, 2009)

pppppppppppp


----------

